# Oregon Scientific WMR500



## Z13 (20 Nov 2017 às 16:33)

2017 foi ano de mudança de casa. 
Como quase todos vós, parte fundamental da minha "mobília" é a Estação Meteorológica! O problema é que a minha velhinha Oregon WMR100, instalada à mais de 10 anos no mesmo local, está cheia de cicatrizes ambientais! 10 anos de sol directo, chuva, neve, granizo e extremos meteorológicos que foram dos -9,1ºC aos 41,2ºC deixaram marcas evidentes nos plásticos e na electrónica, pelo que a sua substituição estava iminente. Por este motivo, tomei a decisão de a deixar viver até ao seu último dia no seu local de instalação! E esse dia não estará longe, mas tenhamos esperança....!
De qualquer forma na minha nova habitação havia necessidade de instalar uma nova estação meteorológica pessoal, num local onde infelizmente a instalação não é fácil e muito menos ideal, o telhado de um edifício de 3 andares.
Dado que não me era possível (€€€) dar o salto para as PWS profissionais da Davis ou da Oregon Scientific e como o local de instalação não é minimamente interessante (é o possível), optei pela aquisição da nova WMR500.






















A minha escolha deveu-se, em primeiro lugar, à sua simplicidade de instalação, tudo-em-1, que facilita a colocação no mastro de telhado da antena comum, e em segundo lugar à não necessidade de a ter ligada a um PC 24h/dia (como a WMR100) para aceder aos seus dados em qualquer lugar. Também contou a marca, já que a velhinha WMR100 durou quase 10 anos sem dores de cabeça...

A sua consola reconhece a rede WIFI de minha casa e toda a interacção com a PWS nomeadamente a modificação de Definições (correcção de altitude do barómetro, localização, horas, unidades) é realizada através de um tablet ou smartphone... sendo necessária a instalação de uma App disponibilizada pelo fabricante (Oregon Scientific Smart Living)


O local de instalação é no centro da cidade de Bragança, a 50m da Praça da Sé e a cerca de 690m de altitude.









Vista parcial das panorâmicas (com distorção)



Poente/Norte






Nascente/Sul







A App de acesso não requer muita habituação, e disponibiliza os principais dados de forma fácil e intuitiva.







Disponibiliza também os dados de forma gráfica, embora com pouca informação, comparativamente ao que estava habituado no antigo PC.




















Para quem prefere analisar os dados no PC, eles são exportados em formato *.xls e enviados para o nosso email. Aqui um exemplo de alguns que seleccionei.










Em resumo, uma estação meteorológica pessoal excelente para iniciantes ou para quem não quer complicações de softwares, onde destaco os seguintes aspectos:


Positivos:
- fácil instalação e manutenção
- fácil utilização
- painel solar
- relação preço/qualidade
- não necessita PC, nem para armazenar dados (até 1 ano na "nuvem"), nem para disponibilizar os dados online
- dados completos disponíveis em *.xls
- pode receber no seu corpo filtro UV e de qualidade do ar 
- bom alcance


Negativos:
- por enquanto não permite o upload para o Wunderground, apenas para um alojador de estações da própria Oregon Scientific



A partir de agora, os registos que partilhar serão desta estação, já que a https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA50#history  (Flor-da-ponte) ainda está acessível a todos!


----------



## cmg (21 Nov 2017 às 18:15)

Z13 disse:


> 2017 foi ano de mudança de casa.
> Como quase todos vós, parte fundamental da minha "mobília" é a Estação Meteorológica! O problema é que a minha velhinha Oregon WMR100, instalada à mais de 10 anos no mesmo local, está cheia de cicatrizes ambientais! 10 anos de sol directo, chuva, neve, granizo e extremos meteorológicos que foram dos -9,1ºC aos 41,2ºC deixaram marcas evidentes nos plásticos e na electrónica, pelo que a sua substituição estava iminente. Por este motivo, tomei a decisão de a deixar viver até ao seu último dia no seu local de instalação! E esse dia não estará longe, mas tenhamos esperança....!
> De qualquer forma na minha nova habitação havia necessidade de instalar uma nova estação meteorológica pessoal, num local onde infelizmente a instalação não é fácil e muito menos ideal, o telhado de um edifício de 3 andares.
> Dado que não me era possível (€€€) dar o salto para as PWS profissionais da Davis ou da Oregon Scientific e como o local de instalação não é minimamente interessante (é o possível), optei pela aquisição da nova WMR500.
> ...


Se calhar está-me a escapar algo mas porque não permite enviar dados para o Wunderground? Não dá para ligar ao PC e usar um programa para esse efeito? 
Cumps


----------



## fhff (24 Nov 2017 às 23:58)

Já agora qual é o preço? Obrigado.


----------



## Z13 (30 Nov 2017 às 17:28)

Boas, 
comprei por 248€ já com portes incluídos numa loja física de Barcelona.



fhff disse:


> Já agora qual é o preço? Obrigado.


----------



## Z13 (30 Nov 2017 às 17:32)

Efectivamente ainda não a liguei ao PC, mas o Virtual Weather Station (software que sempre usei) não a tem como "reconhecível"... 
Uma das razões de a ter seleccionado foi a não necessidade de PC para me ligar a ela! Ela reconhece a rede wifi disponível e faz o upload!



cmg disse:


> Se calhar está-me a escapar algo mas porque não permite enviar dados para o Wunderground? Não dá para ligar ao PC e usar um programa para esse efeito?
> Cumps


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2017 às 20:42)

Parabéns pela instalação e obrigado pela partilha.

Nestes primeiros 10 dias de utilização, o feedback mantém-se positivo?
Assim à primeira vista parece uma óptima opção para quem mora em apartamentos.


----------



## fhff (10 Dez 2017 às 16:00)

Z13 disse:


> Boas,
> comprei por 248€ já com portes incluídos numa loja física de Barcelona.


Qual é a loja? Obrigado. 
Ja dá para enviar dados para o wunderground? 
Que tal se porta?


----------



## Z13 (12 Dez 2017 às 17:29)

AnDré disse:


> Nestes primeiros 10 dias de utilização, o feedback mantém-se positivo?
> Assim à primeira vista parece uma óptima opção para quem mora em apartamentos.



Olá André! 
Positivo sim, mas não a 100%! 
Muito satisfeito com o Radiation Shield, já que observo que o sol não influencia as temperaturas, como acontecia na WMR100;
Pouco satisfeito com o software. Demasiado básico. Os dados exibidos pela aplicação são os registos a cada 60 minutos... nem sempre coincidem com os dados registados na consola...
Quanto à instalação, por ter aproveitado o mastro da antena do edifício, durante a passagem da "Ana", o mastro oscilou em demasia com o vento e alterou os registos do pluviómetro... necessito corrigir isto!


----------



## Z13 (12 Dez 2017 às 18:10)

fhff disse:


> Qual é a loja? Obrigado.
> Ja dá para enviar dados para o wunderground?



Astromet.
Ainda não arranjei solução, nem houve actualizações de software/firmware


----------



## romeupaz (30 Jun 2018 às 13:38)

Boas.

Há maneira de obter os dados desta estação para o pc diretamente?
Como vais buscar o excel? é na pagina deles??

Obrigado


----------

